# Price of **** in UK



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello! I am just wondering how much a packet of ciggies would cost in the UK right now (today?), I remember it being around 7.50 for 20 cigs back in 2011 when I left the UK. I am just writing my blog and I need this info. Anyone knows? I think it might be nearing 10 euros a packet now!? i.e. Marlboro red or lights?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

****, as I recall, had a quite different meaning in the public school system. I had no idea you could buy a packet of them....


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> ****, as I recall, had a quite different meaning in the public school system. I had no idea you could buy a packet of them....


Indeed you can, in fact you could buy any number if you stood outside of T.H o Parliament for a spell.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lolito said:


> Hello! I am just wondering how much a packet of ciggies would cost in the UK right now (today?), I remember it being around 7.50 for 20 cigs back in 2011 when I left the UK. I am just writing my blog and I need this info. Anyone knows? I think it might be nearing 10 euros a packet now!? i.e. Marlboro red or lights?


A week or so ago, eight or nine pounds sterling.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The cheapest at the moment are Rothmans and PallMall - £5.99 for a packet of *19* (crafty eh?) B&H and the others are in the region of £7 - £8, most are around £7.50!!!!!!!! (Prices from Cooperative food)

Jo xxx


----------

